# When To Neuter - Cryptorchid Pup



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I dont believe in neutering my males (I have since found a vet that does vasectomies so I will be doing that rather then leaving them intact/doing a full neuter) BUT a dog with two testicles (or even one) that has not descended are at more risk of developing cancer. From what I have read a cryptorchid dog is 13% more likely to develop cancer then a dog with both testicles descended does. A dog who has both testicles descended has a less then 1% chance of developing cancer. 

So, with that in mine if it were *my* dog I would at least wait till 12-18 months. This gives the dog a chance to mature growth wise. Here is why I prefer to wait until 24 months before suggesting anyone neuter. I would go earlier with yours since both his testicles have no descended hes at greater risk of cancer. 

http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/LongTermHealthEffectsOfSpayNeuterInDogs.pdf

Other people will come on here and disagree with me but studies are studies .


----------



## jaxdepo (Jun 21, 2012)

I am confused just in general as to when to neuter. I thought 6 months but then now I hear it can alter there growth? My concern is we are restricted with some things such as " doggy day care" if he is not neutered. 
I'm sorry I have no advice to give but I am thankful for our question as I would like to learn too! 
All the Best


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

A dogs needs his hormones for a variety of things. Hormones are needed to control growth, thyroid function, adrenal function, digestive system etc. Hormones are the whole dog. Taking away such a vital part of a dogs system is going to screw them up. Some dogs handle it...some (like mine) do not. Hypothyroidism occurs mainly in dogs that have been neutered....

Hormones is what tells the growth plates when to close, remove them before the plates close, they close late thus leaving the dog taller, lankier and more open to bone issues. I dont neuter until recently I have found a vet willing to do a vasectomy. So, by doing a vasectomy (that prevents unwanted litters but allows the testicles and hormones to remain) then it will stop the spay neuter activists from saying "oh your dog will contribute to the population problem" he simply cant because hes had a vasectomy. 

Neutering/spaying has its benefits and its negatives. If your going to neuter wait until at least 24 months for a healthy large breed and 36 months for a Giant breed (like a Great Dane). For a dog with both testicles that havent dropped I would neuter at 12-18 months and for a dog with one that hasnt dropped I would remove the one that hasnt dropped and perform a vasectomy on the remaining. 

Its my preference. My opinion that I am entitled to. Thankfully, my vet respects this decision. 

The Negative Aspects of Neutering Your Pet heres another good link. When you perform a hysterectomy on a female human it screws up their body and often times they require hormone supplementation. Does basically the dame thing for dogs.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

With the pup having two cryptorchid testicles, I would have him neutered now.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

A dog who is cryptorchid is at a higher risk for cancer. This speaks to the need to neuter... but not necessarily the need to neuter right now. I don't know that you're going to find anything as far as cited articles on the topic. The general veterinary community still recommends 6 months as the best time to neuter... and with the plethora of irresponsible dog owners out there, I can't really blame them. But recently there has been more talk in the literature about the benefits of waiting until a dog reaches maturity. However, those studies concentrate on dogs whose testicles have descended. Until or unless the wider community moves to mature neuter as the standard of care, it's unlikely you'll see studies done regarding cryptorchids... because the vets interested in the subject are too busy trying to get the word out about the benefits of waiting in general.

What I would be looking at if it were me would be general information on cryptorchids and testicular cancer. If I saw (for example... I have no actual info or numbers... this is completely hypothetical) that dogs who were cryptorchid were developing cancer at a rate of 13% (stolen from the post above), but that they were doing so at 6+ years old... I would lean toward waiting 18 months to maybe 2 years before neutering. It would allow me to get the benefits from the hormones as the dog grows and matures while removing the testicles before a significant risk of cancer develops. If the studies said those dogs developed cancer at 2-4 years old, I would probably neuter at 1 year with the same reasoning. Again, that's all hypothetical... I would have to really sit with the literature and decide what risk was worth what reward for my dog. Good luck with whatever you choose!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The rescue had a litter of puppies and a couple of the boys had retained testicles. The rescue's vet recommended waiting until 12 to 14 months to neuter, to see if they might descend. Ultimately they didn't, but they did wait until that age to neuter.


----------



## Rigby1017 (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks all! Our breeder recommended waiting and our vet has also said that it's ok to wait until he's 12-18 mos.... 

I just wanted to get some advice/feedback from the Golden community as well - specifically anyone who had this issue and what they did/what the results were.

Thank you for all your thoughts!!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

You'll find info here: http://www.weebly.com/uploads/2/0/2...her_and_when_to_neuter_a_golden_retreiver.pdf



> Males with one or more testicles located in the abdomen (cryptorchidism) are at
> high risk for testicular cancer and should be neutered prior to 15 months of age, which eliminates this risk. It is not necessary to neuter these dogs prior to sexually maturity to avoid testicular cancer. Testicular cancer is rare (less than ½ of 1%) in dogs with both testicles normally descended into the scrotum.


----------

